# Best beach cast for distance?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I know I have seen this here before but for the life of me I cannot find the thread. I have been practicing the Brighton, but am wondering if this is the BEST for distance in fishing situation (from the congo line to open beaches). Thanks guys.

BTW I am loving throwing a conventional:redface: How do I know when to start thumbing the spool to keep from blowing up?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

You should be able to listen to the reel, at night. It should tell you about when. Other then that, in the daylight, watch the lead/bait, put your thumb down when it is about to hit the water. Hatteras cast usually covers most situations, but the best cast is the one YOU find most effective and above all, safe for your situation.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

get a magged reel or mag the one you have.
that will take care of the great majority of backlashes.
you can adjust mags so you can't backlash but that really kills distance.

hatteras cast should work for most beach fishing.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

join one of the casting mucks in your area.............youll be amazed at what you will learn...........hooks line and sinkers


----------

